# 6 month old kitten eating poop



## val97 (Feb 9, 2007)

I recently adopted a kitten and am wondering if anyone knows if it is a health concern or deficiency if my cat is tring to eat its own poop not to be gross but it's not eating the whole thing more or less tasting it!! uh gross I know but I have heard of dogs eating poop and even eating cat poop but have no experience with cats eating their own poop? soory this is gross anyone have any insight to this?


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Here is a link to the same post in Health and Nutrition:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=39325

I'll lock this thread to eliminate confusion and keep the discussion in one thread.


----------

